
A Gentleman's Primer on Shorting Insolvent ShitCos - tacon
https://twitter.com/HedgeDirty/status/1254767346784313344
======
cs702
One of the best twitter threads I have read about the enormous difficulty of
shorting stocks.

As any experienced short-seller will tell you, to be successful at it you
either must be very, _very_ good at constructing portfolios that can handle
the volatility, or you must limit your short-selling to situations in which
you can identify a "catalyst" that will cause expiration within a predictable
time frame.

